# What is a strong tea?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I drink 2 or 3 cups a day, and I find my taste is for full on, strong tea! I have bought Portsmouth teas own online blend which was nice but before I order again I just wondered if anyone had any suggestions. I suppose you would call it a breakfast tea. Being a heathen, I prefer tea bags as it is just me, but I do have all the infusion gear for loose leaf if I have to!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

i find strong tea isn't that strong, maybe that's just because i prefer coffee.

But if i was to get into tea and want a proper cup that would make me feel like i do when drinking a strong coffee, then i think i would go for the loose, proper brewing methods.

As like coffee, you can dictate the strength and flavor a lot more with loose!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I enjoy iron goddess mercy. It's best taken black. Not your normal pg tips but an enjoyable refreshing drink


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

There's an expression in Ireland for strong tea: "Strong enough to trot a mouse on it!".

Seriously, we have Taylors Yorkshire tea and I think it gives a strong cup but my wife keeps the bag in her cup so hers is even stronger.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have fallen back to

allabouttea.co.uk

I have used them a few times in the past and find them quite good. I prefer smaller inde[pendents rather than the mulit nationals so avoid the big names. Why, well, we do much the same with coffee dont we!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have fallen back to
> 
> allabouttea.co.uk
> 
> I have used them a few times in the past and find them quite good. I prefer smaller inde[pendents rather than the mulit nationals so avoid the big names. Why, well, we do much the same with coffee dont we!


Have you tried all about teas irish breakfast?

Really nice


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had it a couple of times as loose leaf and preferred the Portsmouth blend. I have ordered that and also some of their large leaf variety which are quite a but dearer, so hopefully worth it !


----------



## PotterZhang (Jun 20, 2014)

Speak of strong tea, i think tje TGY is worth trying.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I quite like lapsang souchon. It's smokey and strong. I use sage tea maker to brew it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was very disappointed in the lar ge loose leaf tea Portsmouth blend. It was actually far weaker than the normal one!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Have you tried http://www.theteamakers.co.uk they have great loose leaf Assam and lapsang souchong. Hope this helps


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

centaursailing said:


> There's an expression in Ireland for strong tea: "Strong enough to trot a mouse on it!".
> 
> Seriously, we have Taylors Yorkshire tea and I think it gives a strong cup but my wife keeps the bag in her cup so hers is even stronger.


Hi Rod (again!)

My wife is exactly the same. She likes it very strong with the tea bag left in and if anyone else is having a brew at the same time she will have their bags as well! She also like only a drop off milk in it.. and I do mean literally a drop.. I can't see how it's even worth adding it to be honest


----------



## Kevin914 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm exactly like u. Don't like tea in teabags, but like really strong taste of black tea. Recently I've found Kenya tea (the strongest and it's really bright rich tea).


----------



## tea lady (Oct 30, 2014)

I was asking the same question to one of my friends the other day about strong tea. A friend of mine suggested black tea as well and linked me to this site that has a few that are pretty strong









http://chineseteaworld.com/


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Just out of interest how long do people let it brew?

Saw a documentary on this and it seems the average time most people let a bag sit in water is about 40 seconds......I mean what's the point?

4 to 5 minutes brew time for me so I not only get the full flavour but also the health benefits that tea has to offer which according to the experts is manyfold. Oh and I'm a loos tea man not a bag man and Assam is my favourite.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> Just out of interest how long do people let it brew?
> 
> Saw a documentary on this and it seems the average time most people let a bag sit in water is about 40 seconds......I mean what's the point?
> 
> 4 to 5 minutes brew time for me so I not only get the full flavour but also the health benefits that tea has to offer which according to the experts is manyfold. Oh and I'm a loos tea man not a bag man and Assam is my favourite.


Man after my own heart.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The average time my wife leaves it is about 15 to 20minutes... the time it takes her to drink the actual cuppa. She likes builders tea so leaves the bag in. I think there is an Irish saying that applies to her, "so strong a mouse could walk across it"


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PG tips loose leaf as everyday drinking tea - 4 minutes over all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

If I drink strong tea, nights become terrible for me because i cannot fall asleep


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

If you want a strong black tea, I would recommend looking into an online tea store. All teas are probably the strongest that I've tried, and are also the most similar to herbal tea in overall character.


----------

